# Opinions of Philosophy's Resurface Kit, Vitamin C Microdelivery Peel?



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 6, 2005)

I've been doing alot of stuff to fade my acne scars which are now over 2 years old. Would this help? I also have uneven pigmented skin which i would like this to help with. Anyone used it? Am i better off using something else?
Also i am 19yrs old, i really feel i need a product like this as i've tried alot of things which have only helped a little. Would it be bad for my skin to use this young?


----------

